# Cam change influences draw weight???



## TrykonXLHunter (Jul 13, 2007)

well your not going to go from 50-60# 3000's to 3500's. that number is the lenght of the limb. so changing to those 3500 will increase your brace height i believe. what you would want is 3000's in the 60-70# range. changing cams shouldnt change the draw weight i dont think as that is decided by the power of the limbs. but you still might have to change limbs to fit the new cams and string and cables maybe. so it would end up being cheaper to sell your box and get a new one.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Trykon hunter , I think if he goes from spirals to cam 1/2 he will gain draw weight. I have seen post from people on here that went from cam 1/2 to spirals and they said they lost draw weight. I dont know this first hand but I have read post on here of people that said they had changed the cams out and this was what they reported


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Trykon hunter , I think if he goes from spirals to cam 1/2 he will gain draw weight. I have seen post from people on here that went from cam 1/2 to spirals and they said they lost draw weight. I dont know this first hand but I have read post on here of people that said they had changed the cams out and this was what they reported


This is true.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I am not a Hoyt person, but I have found if you change cam designs then it is a miracle if the draw weight doesn't change.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

If You cange FROM Spirals to cam-n-half cams, You will gain draw weight....I checked into putting Spirals on My ProElite, and the bow would have lost at least 7 pounds...Harperman


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

> and as I try and ease into form they want to catch and take off - hence the desire to change draw length and possible Cam type.


I can't help you with your switching cams question. My question to you is have you verified that your cam timing is on? If your cams are under rotated it will also feel as if the string wants to take off at full draw. Being you said that you liked the spirals this should be considered. Just a thought.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Ask your local Hoyt pro shop or call Hoyt yourself, which by the by is what the pro shop will likely do. They can give you good idea of expected draw weight change. I've found that changing cams generally changes draw weight and string and cable lengths and often isn't worth the financial exercise.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Depending on what your cam sizes are you may actually not gain anything...or you may only gain a few lbs. I have changed several bows from cam 1/2 to spirals and as long as the cam sizes aren't drastically different. The last one I did changed by about 3 lbs.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NoiseToys said:


> Thanks in advance - I need schoolin'
> 
> I have a Hoyt ProElite that is set up with a 29" draw and Spiral cams (3000 limbs) 50-60#... I am stuggling trying to find the ideal draw length and was considering the Cam & 1/2 so I can make some small adjustments and finally commit - (most likely 28 with a loop) - The Spirals shoot really nicely, but have what seems to me to be a short valley - and as I try and ease into form they want to catch and take off - hence the desire to change draw length and possible Cam type.


Of course you are struggling with your draw length and valley. If you are closer to 28" then 29" you are way off. That cam will not adjust down more then a 1/4". You are 2 whole cam sizes off.


----------



## NoiseToys (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for all your input. I checked with Hoyt and they said that it would indeed increase my draw weight rather drastically... somewhere between 15-20lbs - I was shocked as to how much. As someone mentioned earlier 5-7lbs could be ok if I tuned down to 50lbs - that would still be in an acceptable range...

I just would love to have a very clear understanding of the reasons for the changes...

I love this stuff its just difficult to find the info - thats where you fine folks come into play.

Thanks


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

The draw weight changes because of the SIZE of the cams. Put a set of Spirals next to a set of Cam.5 cams that would give you the same DL and you will see why the DW changes. The larger cams play out more string and increase limb deflection, although not much change in deflection is needed to feel the change, and the extra flex of the limbs adds up to more weight.


----------



## NoiseToys (Jan 23, 2006)

perfectly logical - thanks


----------



## NoiseToys (Jan 23, 2006)

just wanted to update - 

I put cam & 1/2s on my bow so I could get closer to my draw length -

the verdict - I LOST poundage. This is directly opposite of what I was told by hoyt's support department. It was about 8 pounds. I could crank up my limbs and bring the weight up to about 55lbs which will work fine.

Surprised at the bad info from Hoyt... Also their policy not to ship parts - you have to pick them up from a hoyt dealer is a real pain in the @#$... This would work ok if you lived close to a dealer - but I do not... so one is forced to drive to the nearest dealer to get what they need- almost makes me want to switch bow companies.

Thanks all.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

It's all about diameter... the more string you wrap up the more you deflect the limbs...


----------



## dukpa (Nov 28, 2006)

I changed the Cam .5 (#1) on my ProElite XT3500 (60-70lbs)with the new Cam.5+ (#2) and all new set of string & cables. I tued the bow using Javi's hybrid cam tuning method. I now fee a loss in draw weight (I don't know how to check the poundage). With the limbs bottomed out, my arrows do not reach as far as with the cam.5. Also, the buss cable length given in the tune charts seems a little short. Hence, the A2A is a tad short and brace a little long.

Can anybody suggest what I should do???

Thanks


----------

